
Venezuela's currency now worth so little shopkeepers weigh vast piles of notes - sergiotapia
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/venezuelas-currency-hyper-inflation-oil-crisis-devalued-shop-keepers-weigh-notes-a7443596.html?utm=email
======
sergiotapia
Found on Reddit:
[https://gfycat.com/ZigzagDamagedBarracuda](https://gfycat.com/ZigzagDamagedBarracuda)

